# Maximum Xcrawl: Powered by Pathfinder!



## goodmangames (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Goodman Games has launched its first Pathfinder project! Maximum Xcrawl is live now as a Kickstarter. In Xcrawl, you're a superstar athlete in a death sport dungeon live-on-pay-per-view! This is the Pathfinder update of the Ennie-nominated "Best D20 Game" from the 3E era.

If you'd like to learn more, check out the Kickstarter at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1409961192/maximum-xcrawl-powered-by-pathfinder 

We have racked up a half-dozen stretch goals so far. A $40 pledge for the hardcover now includes full-color endsheet art, two free adventure modules, a pack of character folios, a pad of statistics sheets, an NPC pack…and probably some other things I'm forgetting!


----------



## Whirligig (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice - I do love Xcrawl.


----------

